# Sat Radio Has College Football Covered



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Both satellite radio companies are preparing for the start of the college football season.

XM Satellite Radio said it will debut its new college sports programming lineup with a broadcast of the game between Virginia Tech and the University of Southern California. The game marks the eighth annual Black Coaches Association Football Classic, and will air Saturday, Aug. 28, at 7:45 p.m. Eastern on ACC Football - XM Channel 180.

The game will be the first of more than 120 ACC and Pac-10 college football games that will be broadcast by XM. Last month, XM announced its partnership with the ACC and Pac-10 as the official satellite radio partner, and will deliver national broadcasts of collegiate football and men's and women's basketball games starting this fall.

Also earlier this week, Sirius said it will carry the USC/Virginia Tech game. The satellite radio company is the official satellite radio partner of the USC Trojans.

Sirius said more details concerning its package of college football programming will be announced in the near future.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------

